# Tree ID



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I found this app called vTree. It's for android phones. If you an iPhone user there is an interesting app call leafsnapHD. The leaf snap is a little easier to use but the vTree works in more places.

SG I'm sure you will not need it but.... You will probably like it.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Im going to look it up ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm surprised it took this long for someone to respond to this..... I suppose we are the only tree enthusiasts. Or perhaps the only ones who need a reference guide lol.

Really folks there is a lot to these apps. They are very in depth.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I hike/hunt a lot in the desert and I always wanted to learn more about all the vegetation and insects/reptile that live here. I find it interesting and could come very handy if stuck in the desert in the middle of nowhere. Some plant can be used as antiseptic, some are natural antibiotics others can be eaten etc..etc.. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Leaf snap said they only had trees from the north east, they eventually plan on covering all of the continental US.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

This is perfect for me, I'm right in NY!

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah leaf snap is only north east right now. I think it would take quite a long time to gather all that info. You also have to have a solid white background for the leaf. The vTree app has a lot more info in it.

SG even though you are expert I think you will find them interesting.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to give leafsnap a try


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, I figured you just took a bite out of a tree to ID the it............. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol taste like poplar! Which if it tastes anything like it smells.... Not good


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I bet I'm not in either one of those apps. The wife "Twigs" said she's not there either.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------

